# Case 830 Steering Problems



## Rick D. (Jun 22, 2010)

I have checked the pump pressure @ 900# and have removed the valve at the front of the steering box and didn't see anything visably wrong. Have an I&T Service Manual and have followed it but am at a road block. Looking for some help!!! If you can give me some tips I would appreciate it. I have had the tractor many years without any problems so this is something new.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## buffalow2 (Jan 28, 2005)

hose might have colapsed internaly


----------



## case680cdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

*Rick D*

Hello Rick D, buffalo2 has a valid point. My automechanic with 30 years experience says that front brake hoses on cars collapse internally and thus it makes brake calipers hang up because the brake fluid goes to the caliper but doesn't return to the master cylinder. You could take off both hoses and blow air through them to check them,both directions! My dad had a 1963-64 830 and we never replaced either hose, but that 830 with power steering would shimmy at full throttle in road gear. We never spent the bucks to fix that problem. Ask a Case dealer for a copy of the parts explosions of the steering box . Look for O-rings or sliding valves with springs; wear out parts. Good Luck Byecase680cdigger


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Couple of things, hows the filter in the pump, second what are you using for oil. Use good grade dextron automatic oil or CASE HY-TRAN OIL.
caseman-d


----------

